# Les Poochs Brush



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

Just read a long link on de-matting your Cockapoo. anyone had experience of the Les Poochs brush? Is it really worth the money???


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yes yes yes yes i have the mat zapper have had it for almost 5 years, has been so helpfull in dematting my girls. one of the best grooming products i have baught. i use it on one of my cats to who gets baddle matted, it just seems to cut through the mats. i first found them at the kennels i work at as they are used in the grooming room.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> yes yes yes yes i have the mat zapper have had it for almost 5 years, has been so helpfull in dematting my girls. one of the best grooming products i have baught. i use it on one of my cats to who gets baddle matted, it just seems to cut through the mats. i first found them at the kennels i work at as they are used in the grooming room.


What size and where do I get one from Kendal? Is it different to the 'coat king' that JD Julia is recommending?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

les pooches brush, i have the red one the matt zapper, you cna get them just about anyther online











this is the coat king, i have a similer product its ok but i fine scissors farr easier, i know people who had raved about it for years then tried the les pooches and have been converted.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

The mat zapper looks like a slicker from the picture - is it different to a slicker? And the coat king looks like a dematting comb!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it is and isn't like a slicker, it has the same pins but is flexible and longer getting deeper into the coat. we get some dogs in for grooming with horrendous coats knotties the difference between the slicker and the les pooches. 

lol i remember when i used to go to the groomer who was showing me how to clip my girls, i braught it with me one time as the girls coats were in a bad way, she was very impressed and ordered one that week.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I have the green single head one and its brilliant


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I've not seen or used a Le Pouches brush before. I'll get one and give it a try and see what the comparison to coat king is. I'm always up for trying new equipment especially if it works.

J xx


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

Great, thanks for the info. Will make another purchase 
How often should I be brushing her - is once a week enough? She hates it, but like JD mentioned I may have to get some hooks and tie her up!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I was reading about Les Pooches brushes on another forum and decided I should get one but was is best for using when they are puppies?

Thank you
x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you dont realy need it on puppys but its good to get them used to it.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I was reading about Les Pooches brushes on another forum and decided I should get one but was is best for using when they are puppies?
> 
> Thank you
> x


A human hairbrush with a mix both hard plastic bristles and small softer bristles for puppies.

J x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm also going to give the Les Pooches brush a try - will probably order a green one for Maisie's soft, fine coat.

The cheapest place to buy, as far as I can see, is on redcape.co.uk

I've also heard that Chris Christensen wood pin brushes are excellent - has anyone tried these?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Sue Ive been reading about those today as well after this thread... Les Pooches also do a detangle product could it challenge Tropiclean x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy's coat is getting worse by the day! Have ordered Les Pooches (I would like to hear everyone's pronunciation! - I am going for the French, rather than the guitar - Les Paul) hope it gets here tres vite, life is desperate and Izzy lives in fear of the groomers clippers- we watched her scalp a bichon last year! Xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

remember when brushing seperat the hair so you can get to the roots


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Okay now I need this cleared up!! II'll need to get Little Flo used to a brush when she is a puppy (this makes sense) with a little soft brush!! Then I will need to buy..... Les Pooches? What colour? Why? How? When? Aaaaaah! Poor Flo I don't want her to go bald!!! Visiting Flo on Saturday - she is 4 weeks and 4 days old now!!!! Will probably need help uploading millions of photos!!!
PS then there is the question of shampoo!!!!!!!!!!!
Beuty tips needed!
Wendy and Little Flox


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Redcape doesn't charge for postage, so that makes it very competitive price. Mine should be here any day - can't wait. Spent a long time on Teddy's matts today and found that Kendal's vertical scissor method worked pretty well. I think because my scissors were new and sharp I really didn't need to snip much, just run the blade down through the matt, with just a few snips. Trying anything to get rid of the blighters!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol dont panic you wont need to worry about matting for atleast 7 months. the longer the coat the more mantanence, it also depends on the coat, Gypsy my eldist has the finest coat and is the most work, were as Inca is alot easiter, Echo is still going thugh phazes and Delta is a hole load or trouble, still got the puppys coat and the adult coat. collars, harness, rain coats rubbing the coat with a towle will all help the mats form. always take a come through the coat after brusheing, people tend to just brush the top of the coat so in smooths out but they are realy just covering the mat, underneeth it is almost like pressed felt thet kids use in art class. it work i was taught to work form the paws up so you have the work the hair in sections. part the hair top you cna brush from rout to tip.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Tressa said:


> Redcape doesn't charge for postage, so that makes it very competitive price. Mine should be here any day - can't wait. Spent a long time on Teddy's matts today and found that Kendal's vertical scissor method worked pretty well. I think because my scissors were new and sharp I really didn't need to snip much, just run the blade down through the matt, with just a few snips. Trying anything to get rid of the blighters!


you did it perfectly if you didnt need to snip. well done, was Teddy a good boy for you.


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Kendal! Keep the advice coming!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wendy diane said:


> Okay now I need this cleared up!! II'll need to get Little Flo used to a brush when she is a puppy (this makes sense) with a little soft brush!! Then I will need to buy..... Les Pooches? What colour? Why? How? When? Aaaaaah! Poor Flo I don't want her to go bald!!! Visiting Flo on Saturday - she is 4 weeks and 4 days old now!!!! Will probably need help uploading millions of photos!!!
> PS then there is the question of shampoo!!!!!!!!!!!
> Beuty tips needed!
> Wendy and Little Flox


You'll need to get a few different things to keep her coat well groomed. This what is in my grooming box: (Does anyone use anything else I don't know about???)

Coarse comb for general combing all over about once every 3 days http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1069/karlie-coarse-comb

Brush http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/2273/ultra-pro-pin-brush

Slicker brush for getting out loose hair about once a week http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/351/ball-pin-slicker

Thinning scissors for general coat tidying http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/121/6-5-inch-roseline-single-edge-thinning-scissors

Face scissors keeping face tidy and breaking up mats http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/2367/mikki-ear-and-face-scissors

Dematter for breaking up mats http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1098/karlie-de-matting-comb---small

Tropiclean tangle remover

I also have these as I groom Flo myself

Clippers http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/271/andis-agc-single-speed-clippers

Clipper combs http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1781/wahl-metal-snap-on-combs--set-of-8

I'll probably also invest in one of these http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/531/coat-king-professional---10-blade-medium


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Wow that's alot of stuff, but then Flo does look good. Will be bringing George for a haircut


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I have a coat king (rake brush) for my horse's tail. It's vey good


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I've just ordered two Les Poochs brushes from Redcap. The red Matt buster and the gold finishing brush. Booked a next day delivery 'cos I'm not very patient when it comes to playing with new toys. 

Buzz is ready for a groom so we're going to have a go at filming grooming his full long coat. I'll keep you I. The loop and post the video fairly soon. 

Very excited Julia


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

People had better get ordering cos if they're like anything else on here they fly off the shelves lol. Look forward to your video Julia. x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> I've just ordered two Les Poochs brushes from Redcap. The red Matt buster and the gold finishing brush. Booked a next day delivery 'cos I'm not very patient when it comes to playing with new toys.
> 
> Buzz is ready for a groom so we're going to have a go at filming grooming his full long coat. I'll keep you I. The loop and post the video fairly soon.
> 
> Very excited Julia


Hi Julia,

Looking forward to seeing your video, I could do with a grooming lesson! Hopefully my Les Pooches will have arrived too and I will be ready to go! We have exchanged a few emails re puppies, by the way. 

Sue


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

kendal said:


> you did it perfectly if you didnt need to snip. well done, was Teddy a good boy for you.


He was a wee gem - can't believe how good he was, considering he is such a livewire. I am looking forward to JD's report on the les poochs. Especially the video if they can manage


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> Wow that's alot of stuff, but then Flo does look good. Will be bringing George for a haircut


I thought what I had was the minimum  OK what has everyone else got in their grooming boxes???


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Erm, a comb, a slicker and a dry shampoo spray. Bad mummy. 

Oh, and the de-matt, should we ever need it!

And I have been warned by a lovely vet (that we had to take Rosie to while visiting my friend nr Leeds) that I should be cleaning Rosie's ears out every 2-3 days as she has a tendency to be a grubby little madam. She got an infection and had to have antibiotic ear drops, so now I have the tropiclean ear cleaner and some cotton wool in there too.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

WooHoo...got my brushes this morning. Instantly grabbed a dog to have a test on....very promising I'd say...Ziggy's left hind leg now looks like a sheep!

I've done my chores now off to have a bath myself and get dolled up for the camera. Will have a crack at the video today....watch out Buzz Mama's coming.

J x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> And I have been warned by a lovely vet that I should be cleaning Rosie's ears out every 2-3 days.


You mean you don't clean her ears, brush and floss her teeth and give her a thorough comb and brush through everyday??? Sloppy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And nail polish


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> And nail polish


Yep, you actually get nail polish for dogs http://www.poochieheaven.com/dog-nail-polish.html. Now I'm the sloppy one, just haven't got round to doing Flo yet...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I was just wondering, where is the best place to buy the Tropiclean tangle remover spray? & also which are the best les poochs brushes if anyone uses them? Thanks


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have just got my tropiclean from here;

http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/

On Julia's reccomendation I got the Papaya plus shampoo and the Kiwi conditioner plus the detangle spray.

I have also ordered the green Les Pooches brush as this was the one I had heard reccomended. I think Kendal uses the red one though.

We are going to be bathing and brushing Daisy tomorrow morning so hopefully she will be a perfect pampered pooch!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know the amount we spend on them.

Whatever happened to the good old days when washing -up-liquid and an old hairbrush would do :laugh:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I know haha, any shampoos anyone wants to recommend from tropiclean?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I have just got my tropiclean from here;
> 
> http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/
> 
> On Julia's reccomendation I got the Papaya plus shampoo and the Kiwi conditioner plus the detangle spray.


Mine arrived today, I can let you know after tomorrows bath what they are like!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay thank you very much Sarah that would be appreciated  
We're definitely going to get the detangle spray & a les poochs brush, just need advice on which brush & shampoo etc now


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Okay thank you very much Sarah that would be appreciated
> We're definitely going to get the detangle spray & a les poochs brush, just need advice on which brush & shampoo etc now


I have this Les Poochs (single head brush) as recommended by Remy's breeder who is also a groomer http://www.redcape.co.uk/store/itemDetails.asp?id=27-10-2139


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i use the Red one because its the one i use an all breeds at work. its just the best thing for getting through matted coats. 

iv gone off the tropiclean shampoos, it just doesnt lather up they waly i like it. i am still waitng on my conditoner that i orderd about 2 months ago, that i was told was in stock so i ordered it and they sent me a shampoo(aparently a shampoo is considered a substitute to a conditoner) which i then had to send back to them. im going to contackt then again as im getting realy peeved off with them. 

however i do love their fruit sented sprays for dogs they smell lovely


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you guys 
I've been reading some reviews about them, it seems like the green one is suitable for the wavy coat & is medium rather than soft, lots of people seem to be happy with it. But I was also wondering if the de mat brush would be useful as well as the green one as Izzie can get very bad mats & it says that it cuts through them?


----------



## Sue (Aug 30, 2011)

I will be bringing my puppy home in 2 weeks from the breeders where he is kept in kennels is it wise to shampoo him as soon as I get home what is the best shampoo I can use and any guide lines on drying him with it being so cold outside in November dont want Milo to get a chill!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the only one of our girl we bathed on day one wa Inca becaue he had an acident, mot brreder i think try and bath the pup before they go to their new home. 

uing a hair drier on him early on i a good idea.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I'm due to order a Les Pooches brush soon. I know Julia JD recommends the gold brush but I'm not really sure what other brush I need too - the red one? Too much choice lol !!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Some have said red (soft) others have said green (medium), so whichever you think after reading up on them I suppose


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the green single head brush (medium bristles and soft flex) ... and have found it a very useful grooming tool.

http://www.lespoochs.com/brush-green.asp

I ordered mine from http://www.redcape.co.uk/store/itemdetails.asp?search=true&id=27-10-2139#2139


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Sue  Will probably get it ordered this week


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi i am going to order les pooch brush i was going to order the green one but dnt know if single or double headed if best as never used one? Also what colour is the dematter or wats it called? Is there any other brushes i should get Teddy is my 1st Cockapoo so its all new to me x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the green single headed AND the red matt zapper but to be honest
can't see much difference in them ( I think the green has a slightly more 
flexible head). Betty doesn't like being groomed with either of them as 
they are quite 'scratchy' but others on here love them. I would suggest
just buying one ( the green) for now and seeing how you get on as they are quite expensive.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We got the single headed on them both, and the matt zapper is a red one but it will be called a matt zapper, there is also a red one that is for soft (green is medium). Izzie is back from the groomers as well haha, will have to show you some pictures later x


----------



## Thom (Jan 12, 2012)

Okies i order them both in single headed, i didnt know if the green one would be better in double as his body will be a largeish area to brush, aww yeh deff put some pics up  does she look cute? X


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah we wondered, but it's more expensive & the smaller one does the job 
Yeah she looks really cute! Gorgeous  But very short because her legs had to be done really short so she looks skinny haha  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Show pics of Izzie


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll start a thread for you now JoJo  Don't want to hijack x


----------

